# Horsfield Eggs...



## x.froggy.x (Nov 24, 2008)

Well after 2 months, and 4 weeks of incubating my horsfield eggs, thinking that they were fertile, they went 4 weeks over their due date, so I eventually cracked them open, to just find rotten yolks! And it smelled disgusting! I was really gutted, as it was my first experiance with tortoise eggs, however I was very proud of my little lady Amber, for being able to lay them! :no1:


----------



## L1Zards 4 SAcR1f1ce (Sep 23, 2009)

well done dickhead u like tortoise clunge don't ya??


----------

